# Wiring Help Needed Please



## staggy65 (Aug 2, 2010)

Hi there,
A mate of mine has had a clearout of a couple of car stereos and rather than see them go to the tip I thought I'd rescue them from him and see if I could put them to some use.

The only problem being he hasn't kept any instructions and he "thinks" the wiring was left in his car when he scrapped it....so does anyone know where I can find a pinout diagram for the wiring sockets at the back? They are different makes but look like similar wiring sockets although not identical.

The stereos are Blaupunkt St Louis DJ and
Clarion PU-1560 which looks like it was a Peugeot model because the front panel has that manufacturers name on it.

Any help would be appreciated, however please don't tell me to go and buy a wiring cable because he's not even certain that they work as he did change the stereos more often than I change my socks!!!

Thanks for any help you can give me.

Ian


----------



## zigger212003 (Sep 13, 2010)

So do you have the wiring plugs in the back of the stereo or are missing those also?


----------



## staggy65 (Aug 2, 2010)

zigger212003 said:


> So do you have the wiring plugs in the back of the stereo or are missing those also?


No all the wiring (including the plugs) were left in his previous cars, when he scrapped the peuguot for example, he took out the stereo but didn't think about the wiring so I'm going to have to make up my own wiring loom to even test them out - I am considering consigning them to the bin already because it could be more hassle than it's worth!!

Ian


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

search eBay for the model number and purchase the harness.


----------



## staggy65 (Aug 2, 2010)

lcurle said:


> search eBay for the model number and purchase the harness.


Like I said in my original post DON'T suggest I buy a connection as I'm not even sure they work and the purpose of trying to wire them up on a temporary basis without buying connections is so that I can check if it's worth spending money on them!!

Thanks


----------



## dkunesch (Nov 15, 2010)

[url]http://www.diagram.com.ua/english/I_auto_e/b.shtml#BLAUPUNKT[/URL]

[url]http://manualstock.com/search.php?cmarque=CLARION&modele=PU-1560%20(B[/URL])


----------



## staggy65 (Aug 2, 2010)

Hi,
Thanks for the help. Unfortunately everyone is missing the original point that I made....I don't even know if these units are in working order so I have no intention of buying either wiring blocks for them or instructions that may or may not tell me how to wire them. I was hoping that someone reading my original post might have had one of these models in the past and could tell me what wires go where.....so I could at least test them.

This would appear not to be the case so I'm throwing both units in the scrap bin today.

Thanks again....

Ian


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

than dont waste your time


----------



## zigger212003 (Sep 13, 2010)

staggy65 said:


> Hi there,
> A mate of mine has had a clearout of a couple of car stereos and rather than see them go to the tip I thought I'd rescue them from him and see if I could put them to some use.
> 
> The only problem being he hasn't kept any instructions and he "thinks" the wiring was left in his car when he scrapped it....so does anyone know where I can find a pinout diagram for the wiring sockets at the back? They are different makes but look like similar wiring sockets although not identical.
> ...


 If he cut pre wiring harness it will be simple just get a wring harness for your vehicle wire the wires as instructed and your good to go, if he cut the wires after the wiring connector you need to look up the diagrams for both cars, east but not as easy as pre plug.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

This over one year old thread is closed.

BG


----------

